# STO babies are out of nest, pics galore!!!!



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

At last the STO babies are finally come out of nest they are only coming out a few at a time thpough so still difficult to see how many exactly but at least 7 with more sitting in back of nest so hopefully there should be 10/11 like we counted when they were attached to her.

they are very sweet babies and not scared at all of me they lick my hand and one has walked on me a few times but picking them up to sex them is another matter they are so quick then so will have to wait a little longer to sex them , they are starting to eat they like insects and fruit and gliderade alot gonna try them egg and yoghurt tonight

so here are some pics


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

more pics


















mom in nest baby behind


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Super cute! Well done!!


----------



## Nawien (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet, sweet babies!! Very happy for you x


----------



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

Squee! They are be-yootiful!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

they are amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How cute are they:flrt:Well done as they know they arent easy to breed:no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Aww they are so cute now! Gorgeous little ones. Congrats on being able to breed them!


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, thanks for all the replies and kind words am really chuffed with mom she has been so good with them, just waiting to find out sexes of them now 


suzanne


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are lovely, congrats


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh wow, these are extremely adorable! 
I love how cheeky they look in some of the pictures hehe.


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

soooo cute they have such adorable little faces .:flrt:big well done to you


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------

